# Treadmill blowing garage GFCI, why? What to do?



## Billbill84 (May 13, 2021)

Hi all
I tried hooking up the wife's treadmill inthe garage but the treadmill keeps popping the gfci! I've done some googlin and some folks say that would happen and a treadmill shouldn't be plugged into a gfci. Why? 
Second question is, what can I do? There's no other place for the machine and the garage only has 2 gfci outlets. However, there's IS a regular outlet on the other side of garage wall that's the inside dining room. Can I just flip it around, cut new hole on garage side and stick a blank cover over the old hole on the interior side? Is there a kit for something like this ? Thx


----------



## Eddie_T (May 13, 2021)

I had a 240v PTAC heat pump that popped the gfci. I lifted the green ground and it worked fine. I checked the chassis and any exposed metal and measured no voltage so no hazard.


----------



## kok328 (May 13, 2021)

Billbill84 said:


> Hi all
> I tried hooking up the wife's treadmill inthe garage but the treadmill keeps popping the gfci! I've done some googlin and some folks say that would happen and a treadmill shouldn't be plugged into a gfci. Why?
> Second question is, what can I do? There's no other place for the machine and the garage only has 2 gfci outlets. However, there's IS a regular outlet on the other side of garage wall that's the inside dining room. Can I just flip it around, cut new hole on garage side and stick a blank cover over the old hole on the interior side? Is there a kit for something like this ? Thx



You didn't hear this from me but, if I were you, I'd just replace the GFIC outlet with a regular outlet.


----------



## Billbill84 (May 13, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I had a 240v PTAC heat pump that popped the gfci. I lifted the green ground and it worked fine. I checked the chassis and any exposed metal and measured no voltage so no hazard.


Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Billbill84 (May 13, 2021)

kok328 said:


> You didn't hear this from me but, if I were you, I'd just replace the GFIC outlet with a regular outlet.


Yeah i thought about that but didn't know is there would be the same amount of wires or wires leftover. I'm no electrical guy but can do some novice elec work light swapping fixtures, lights, switches, and outlets but usually of the same type


----------



## kok328 (May 13, 2021)

Billbill84 said:


> Yeah i thought about that but didn't know is there would be the same amount of wires or wires leftover. I'm no electrical guy but can do some novice elec work light swapping fixtures, lights, switches, and outlets but usually of the same type


Yep, hot, neutral and ground.  Same wires for regular outlet as GFIC outlet.


----------



## BuzzLOL (May 14, 2021)

If the treadmill is metal and sitting on a bare concrete floor, that may be the problem...

You could leave the outlet in the dining room and just add a handy garage one right behind it.

If it's a powered treadmill, be careful, don't leave it unattended, they are killing little kids!









						BREAKING NEWS: Peloton Recalls Treadmills After Accident Kills Child - Parentology
					

Viral video of a Peloton treadmill accident has watchdogs calling for a production halt -- but the company insists it's safe. Read more here.




					parentology.com
				




I've always thought powered treadmills were silly, YOU should be the one powering it if you want worthwhile exercise! 

( Steps off soapbox... )


----------



## Billbill84 (May 14, 2021)

kok328 said:


> You didn't hear this from me but, if I were you, I'd just replace the GFIC outlet with a regular outlet.


I bought a regular 15A 3-prong outlet to swap out the gfci. I realized that my garage door opener is a regular 3-prong. I got an extension cord and ran it to that outlet with no issues at every speed. 
However, when I pulled the gfci from the wall there's only 2 wires, a blue (going to hot) and a white. No ground hmm


----------



## Billbill84 (May 14, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> If the treadmill is metal and sitting on a bare concrete floor, that may be the problem...


I suspected that too BUT It runs fine off the garage door's outlet which is a regular 15A 3-prong on the ceiling.


----------



## BuzzLOL (May 14, 2021)

Well yeah it's going to run fine connected to a regular outlet... I thought maybe the GFCI was sensing metal treadmill frame sitting on/or capacitating to dampish concrete... 
The GFCI may ground by its frame to the metal box... IF the box is metal... and IF the metal box is grounded... is there steel conduit to the GFCI outlet?


----------



## Billbill84 (May 14, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> Well yeah it's going to run fine connected to a regular outlet... I thought maybe the GFCI was sensing metal treadmill frame sitting on/or capacitating to dampish concrete...
> The GFCI may ground by its frame to the metal box... IF the box is metal... and IF the metal box is grounded... is there steel conduit to the GFCI outlet?


It's definitely a metal box but there's drywall up so I don't know if there's any conduit


----------



## Billbill84 (May 14, 2021)

BuzzLOL said:


> Well yeah it's going to run fine connected to a regular outlet... I thought maybe the GFCI was sensing metal treadmill frame sitting on/or capacitating to dampish concrete...
> The GFCI may ground by its frame to the metal box... IF the box is metal... and IF the metal box is grounded... is there steel conduit to the GFCI outlet?


It's definitely a metal box but there's drywall up so I don't know if there's any conduit


----------



## BuzzLOL (May 14, 2021)

If you had a test meter or light, you could go from the hot side (shorter slot) of the outlet to the cover mounting screw and see if it's grounded...


----------



## bud16415 (May 15, 2021)

A GFCI does not require a ground wire and they are often used to bring an old ungrounded outlet up to code. The blue as a hot feed sounds odd though you would expect to see a black and white only. Makes me wonder if it was something added by a previous homeowner.



I personally wouldn’t want to remove the GFCI and replace it with a regular outlet in the garage especially with the absence of a ground wire. For it to be tripping the GFCI there has to be a very small amount of current going to ground thru the connection with the floor and in the house sitting on wood I doubt that is a factor along with in the house it might not be a GFCI. It doesn’t take much to trip a GFCI.

If the garage door circuit is working and assuming it has a ground, I would rig an extension cord across the ceiling and call it a day. You could tap into that circuit and run a new line to where you need it and add a box and outlet. But down the road you go to sell the house some inspector will notice it is not GFCI and make you change it.


----------



## Billbill84 (May 15, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for the insight. I ran some tests and even put a huge mat under it and it still tripped the second the motor started. I went and picked up a 14 gauge 20ft extension cord ran it from the standard grounded garage door motor ceiling outlet after peaking inside I see the bare wire which I assume is ground I was looking for to safely run a treadmill off of it, pinned ext cord across so it looks good, and down the wall. Ran a few miles to test and it works fine now. Nothing got warm. Nothing scary. I guess I'll leave it that way for now


----------



## bud16415 (May 16, 2021)

To paraphrase Gallagher the comedian. Only in America do we have electric garage door openers to save ourselves physical exertion and also give us a place to plug in our treadmill for physical exertion.


----------



## BuzzLOL (May 17, 2021)

Remote control garage doors are good because they save wear and tear on car doors, slipping out and in wear on car seats, and stopping/starting the engine additional times which wears the starter out faster... plus security of not getting out of vehicle outdoors at night...


----------



## bud16415 (May 17, 2021)

Even though it is a PITA to keep a car around here outside, people that do claim they last longer because the road salt works on the metal caused by the slight warming in a garage. Actually open carports work really well we have one off the side of our garage and fight over it as we don’t like getting out and opening the door. She just got a new car and she wants to add a remote start to it. That will save more wear on the car door along with the house door as she makes me go out and start the car and come back in during winter months. As long as I’m going out to start her car I shovel the walk and that is putting wear on me. So I offered to buy here the starter for her birthday next month.

Just the thought of being retired and staying in the house on a sub zero morning will be well worth the price of the starter. I really don’t think she has thought this thru all the way.


----------



## Jeff Handy (May 18, 2021)

Billbill84 said:


> I bought a regular 15A 3-prong outlet to swap out the gfci. I realized that my garage door opener is a regular 3-prong. I got an extension cord and ran it to that outlet with no issues at every speed.
> However, when I pulled the gfci from the wall there's only 2 wires, a blue (going to hot) and a white. No ground hmm


If the gfci box is fed by steel conduit, then that is the ground.


----------



## Billbill84 (May 18, 2021)

Jeff Handy said:


> If the gfci box is fed by steel conduit, then that is the ground.


That's good to know thanks Jeff


----------



## bud16415 (May 19, 2021)

Just having metal conduit feeding a junction box does not guarantee that the conduit is a working ground. I have seen many locations garage and basements workshops etc where the metal was used for physical protection with romex run thru it.

It is easy enough to check with a meter to see if the metal box provides a ground path.


----------



## BuzzLOL (May 20, 2021)

Yes, always have to check anything you are working on to see if it was properly installed...


----------

